# Why do autistic people love sonic?



## MarkIV (Aug 18, 2021)

Basically the title:  so many of the autistic people on here are obsessed with this blue hedgehog. 
Why? Why isnt it mario brothers or something? What is it about sonic that taps into the autistic mindset and hearts? 

_*I searched if this had been asked before, but searching for sonic on here is useless._


----------



## Llama king (Aug 18, 2021)

Because he's blue and a real cool dude.


----------



## Ramborambo (Aug 18, 2021)

I want shadow to be my husband. He's cool. Hedgehog but if gun.


----------



## No Exit (Aug 18, 2021)

It has that "edge" that 8 year-olds like which is something that really draws in autists for some reason. Also with a large cast that isn't just focused around Sonic it leaves plenty of room for self-insert OCs. Couple that with nostalgia and that sense of "it's better because it's not mainstream (Mario)" and it's basically everything an autistic manchild could ever want. It's the same thing that attracts them to MLP.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 18, 2021)

Sonic accepts me for who I am and doesn't judge me for my compulsive masturbation, odor problems, or inability to hold a conversation about anything except Sonic.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 18, 2021)

It's "anime" created by people who have never seen anime


----------



## Kacho (Aug 18, 2021)

It's our secret, you don't get to know.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 18, 2021)

gotta go fast

way past cool

chili dogs!!!


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 18, 2021)

Autistic people are all connected by a psychic gestalt that gives them brief glimpses of a world that looks like something out of Sonic or James Cameron's Avatar.

This is why Sonic is popular and why many felt depressed after watching avatar due to withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 18, 2021)

Bright colors. Talking animals. Shiny rings. Gotta go fast.


----------



## JULAY (Aug 18, 2021)

Autists like things that spin.


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 18, 2021)

I've found that it's part: 1) that precocious mix of transitioning growing up when you're gradually growing up from cartoons into watching "older stuff", like Sonic is like some midway phase between anthropomorphic animals and action cartoon people, 2) a dearth of knowing any other story or series that isn't Sonic and not developing a sense of a world around you, or either or, to properly recognize that Sonic is a lighthearted whimsical mascot with comic relief like cool attitude than some super badass 3) not being raised right enough to grow up or correctly, 4) and everything that @No Exit said.

Sperging out for Sonic non stop is practically the Neverland for autists and ill raised people, along with Pokemon, only you do grow up when you stay there. Chris Chan is nuff' said for that evidence.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 18, 2021)

Ramborambo said:


> View attachment 2457862
> I want shadow to be my husband. He's cool. Hedgehog but if gun.


But where is that DAMN fourth chaos emerald?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 18, 2021)

Plus, furries will literally fuck anything


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 18, 2021)

I think it's just the spiky hair tbh.


----------



## Gaming Gamer (Aug 18, 2021)

This is like asking why gravity exists, it just does.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Aug 18, 2021)

I once read a theory that autists like sonic because of the giant expressive eyes, could be something there


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm not autistic, just regular retarded, but I was definitely a Sonic guy. Sonic CD was the first video game I had ever played, and for years, the only time I would see anything related to him, was on TV, because I never had anything but the family computer. Sonic's design always caught my eye, the designer of him is probably sitting on a huge pile of money, because the marketing of Sonic is genius. Always present in popular culture, always on a poster somewhere in the mall. I think I finally got a Genesis when I was 11 or 12, and played the shit out of the first three Sonics & Knuckles. I think what I liked the most was how fluid Sonic felt to control, like he was a real, physical, object, interacting with an environment. The kind of kick you get out of ragdoll simulations and rolling a Hot Wheels down a slope. I dunno, I guess that's the thing I really liked, but I ended up in the Sonic web forum scene of the late 90s-mid-2000s, and made some rom hacks and shit. Those were fun times, and the people on sites like Sonic Stuff Research Group and Simon Wai's Sonic 2 Beta Page were waaaaay less retarded than people who end up on Kiwifarms, although one of them ended up being a Pre-CWC Forums Lolcow by the name of WetFlame, who definitely has an ED article. Check it out if you want a laugh. That era of weird and wild times is long gone, and I haven't been around to them in ages, but I doubt they're the same.

I'm probably rambling, but I'm drunk as a skunk so I don't give a shit lmao


----------



## Detective Jason Tooley (Aug 18, 2021)

Ramborambo said:


> View attachment 2457862
> I want shadow to be my husband. He's cool. Hedgehog but if gun.





ToroidalBoat said:


> gotta go fast
> 
> way past cool
> 
> chili dogs!!!





Marissa Moira said:


> Autistic people are all connected by a psychic gestalt that gives them brief glimpses of a world that looks like something out of Sonic or James Cameron's Avatar.
> 
> This is why Sonic is popular and why many felt depressed after watching avatar due to withdrawal symptoms.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## King Fructose (Aug 19, 2021)

Slow people are attracted to fast creatures.


----------



## MarkIV (Aug 18, 2021)

Basically the title:  so many of the autistic people on here are obsessed with this blue hedgehog. 
Why? Why isnt it mario brothers or something? What is it about sonic that taps into the autistic mindset and hearts? 

_*I searched if this had been asked before, but searching for sonic on here is useless._


----------



## starborn427614 (Aug 19, 2021)

needs tree fitty said:


> Slow people are attracted to fast creatures.


Y'know you may be onto something there. I've noticed that people choose certain abilities they'd have if those sorts of things existed and it really is just the antithesis of their life in general. Weak people want super strength, fatties want super speed, people who want to get out of bad situations want flight etc.

Autists just want to go fast. It's nature, baby.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 19, 2021)

starborn427614 said:


> I've noticed that people choose certain abilities they'd have if those sorts of things existed and it really is just the antithesis of their life in general.


Like how CWC wants to be a "goddess" despite being utterly powerless IRL - even compared to "normies"?


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 19, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I'm not autistic, just regular retarded, but I was definitely a Sonic guy.


Nah, you guys are cool. When I use sperg, I mean like.... Chris Chan. Like "go to Sonic's world forever and ever" Neverland sperg. Otherkin spergs.

I grew up in a household of video gamers, but I can agree, Sonic had the 'tude that 90s mascots wanted and did it right. I suck ass at the games, and still I do, lol, but damn it, those games were an adventure and a half with all of the stages and presentation. I remembered catching a glimpse of the comics and the Sat AM cartoon, and I was like "lol nah, this isn't for me". And you know, the music. The fan community's also pretty great too.



starborn427614 said:


> Y'know you may be onto something there. I've noticed that people choose certain abilities they'd have if those sorts of things existed and it really is just the antithesis of their life in general. Weak people want super strength, fatties want super speed, people who want to get out of bad situations want flight etc.





ToroidalBoat said:


> Like how CWC wants to be a "goddess" despite being utterly powerless IRL - even compared to "normies"?


Ironically, if there's one thing about Sonic I got from this series, it's to "be yourself". Robotnik's all decking out excessive industry and polluting places, and incomes blue hedgehog who noticed he has fast legs, and just ups and uses what he's got and recognizes who he is to just save the day.

Like you want to express yourself as an animal metaphorically and artistically, cool, that's fine. But furries, man, they want to be the animal biologically or in an atrocious combination of anthropomorphic degeneracy. Then we get to Chris. He calls himself a Japanese honorific despite not being Japanese or knowing and respecting the culture at all, he combines two obvious mascots of major franchises that are totally not his to be "original" at his command, and makes a comic book out of it to sell as his own, amongst other totally disgusting and reprehensible things.

And as he sits in prison, I just outed Chris... as a poser. Wow.

Honestly people, be yourself. Don't be like Chris. Sonic said so.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 19, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> He calls himself a Japanese honorific


The "Chan" in "Chris Chan" was originally like the "Chan" in "Jackie Chan", but it he could've changed the meaning to the cutesy honorific later. Also I guess if one's (lack of abilities) sucks, one may wish they were better off - despite what "Sonic Sez"...


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 19, 2021)

because the actual cool kids were playing Streets of Rage and Desert Strike


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 19, 2021)

I thought this thread was going to be about the fast food place.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 19, 2021)

Because he’s fucking awesome, that’s why.

What a stupid question.


----------

